# ISO cheddar muffin recipe



## luvs (Aug 5, 2008)

if you have a recipe, could you please pass italong? or a cheddar-apple recipe. either would be great. thanks!
-luvs


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 5, 2008)

Cheddar Apple Muffins Recipe

http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Apple-Cheddar-Muffins/Print


----------



## luvs (Aug 5, 2008)

thanks, lady cook!!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 5, 2008)

luvs said:


> thanks, lady cook!!


 
If you do try any of them , let us know how it turned out.


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes please let us know how they turn out!! I may just get some apples tomorrow and try this, it sounds like something my kids would like!


----------



## babetoo (Aug 5, 2008)

i make muffins from a mix, add grated cheese, and green chilies. sometimes corn as well. everyone love them.

babe


----------



## luvs (Aug 6, 2008)

if i make them tonite i'll post. when i make straight cheddar muffins, i'm adding those chiles & corn. thanks, babe.


----------



## luvs (Aug 7, 2008)

i noticed i don't own a muffin tin, oops!!! gotta get me a tin. dagnabbit, i'm so sad. i was so ready to cook those muffins!!


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 7, 2008)

Well I made the muffins last nite and I wasnt to impressed with themTo me they tasted like salty cinnamon, apple muffins....Im going to have to play with the recipe, maybe leave out the cinnamon and cut down the salt, add more cheese.........


----------



## luvs (Aug 7, 2008)

yeah, i was gonna skip that cinnamon, too. got my ingredients ready last nite. waiting fer my taste-tester to return from work.


----------



## seans_potato_business (Aug 8, 2008)

I made these: http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Apple-Cheddar-Muffins/Detail.aspx to critical acclaim during my last visit home! Spiffing!


----------

